

Tech Support Market? - Techcircul

Hey all! I was just wondering how everyone feels regarding the tech support market as is? Just collecting some thoughts at the moment, but was wondering what people were frustrated with or actually enjoyed! Any experiences?
======
CyberFonic
What tech support market? I thought Google Search was it!

I have never encountered tech support that was acceptable. The phone jockeys
typically have very little real knowledge and they assume that the caller
knows even less than they do. Vendors treat tech support as a cost centre and
even if you pay up for some plan, it hardly gets any better.

I'm sure tech support could be improved, but the costs will probably escalate
to the point that very few people will be willing to pay it.

~~~
Techcircul
@CyberFonic

Do you have any experience with Geek Squad or customer support tickets?

